# OUR GUARDIAN



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## NudistApple (Jun 22, 2012)

Is he old?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 22, 2012)

NudistApple said:


> Is he old?



*He is about ten, he is my retired police dog and has just been thru a lot! He does look older than he is, several medical issues are also contributing!*


----------



## Laurie (Jun 22, 2012)

One of my good friends that I grew up next door to, now breeds German shepherds. Her father was also a police officer with a police dog, his name was Satan, lol. He was a very well trained dog! She now runs highlander German shepherds. What's his name?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 22, 2012)

Laurie said:


> One of my good friends that I grew up next door to, now breeds German shepherds. Her father was also a police officer with a police dog, his name was Satan, lol. He was a very well trained dog! She now runs highlander German shepherds. What's his name?



*Chewy, short for Chewboka....our trainers use to call im ChooChoo beacause when he was released for apprehension he was like a train coming down the field! (Tom can relate, lol!)*


----------



## Laurie (Jun 22, 2012)

Lol, he looks like chewboka!


----------



## ascott (Jun 22, 2012)

He is beautiful.....I bet he hit hard coming out of the run....especially if he moved like a train....


----------



## wellington (Jun 22, 2012)

Was he your partner or one that retired and his partner couldn't keep him? He actually looks pretty good for 10. They don't have the longest life expectancy.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 22, 2012)

wellington said:


> Was he your partner or one that retired and his partner couldn't keep him? He actually looks pretty good for 10. They don't have the longest life expectancy.



*He was my third and last work dog. They retired him with me based on his medical needs and expenses.*


----------



## wellington (Jun 22, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> > Was he your partner or one that retired and his partner couldn't keep him? He actually looks pretty good for 10. They don't have the longest life expectancy.
> ...



That is so cool. I love when I hear police dogs get to retire with their partner. I don't know if any have retired and not able to stay with their partner, I'm sure some have. But good for you for letting him retire with you. That's fantastic. I always love the police shows when they let the dogs have the bad guy, I'm always upset too when they hold the dog back and don't let him have the bad guy.


----------



## badkitty (Jun 22, 2012)

That is one great looking Shepherd, one of my favorite dog breeds!


----------



## Kerryann (Jun 25, 2012)

I love dogs. He is so gorgeous!! Does he shed a lot? My lab is a huge shedder so when I see that long hair it makes me go eek inside


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Jun 25, 2012)

Nice... too bad it's a Ford though. 

(kidding)

Nice dog! He looks well trained not running away like mine would be, lol.


----------



## ChiKat (Jun 28, 2012)

What a gorgeous dog!


----------

